# Adopted rat gave birth--Babies need homes VA/DC Area



## Duka (Jan 20, 2015)

Hello Everybody! We adopted a couple rats a bit more than a month ago and they gave birth. I posted some updates in our introductory thread (Linked below). Anyways we still have quite a few rats, both male and female, that are looking for homes. We are in the VA/DC area. The remaining rats are tan and white with dark or lighter red eyes, definitely some form of albinism. They have been handled daily so they are very friendly. Let me know if you are interested! 

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?252194-Hello!-Adopted-rats-gave-birth!


----------

